# Two Computers same MAC address on LAN Switch



## M Adnan Khan (May 18, 2014)

Can i have Two Computers with same MAC address on a LAN Switch.

My Internet provider have registered my desktop computer's MAC address on Network.

I want to use Internet on my Laptop also.
So i have changed Laptop MAC address to match with my registered MAC address of Desktop.

Good thing is my Internet provider have installed LAN Switch at my home and it have one port free (unused).

Can i connect my Laptop using Ethernet cable to that free port resulting in two computer's with same MAC address on single LAN Switch.

Plz help......
Is there another solution to my problem.......???


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You can not have two mac addresses on the network. Only one will get the ip address is ip reservations based on mac address is enabled.

Post the make and model of "switch" you have so we can confirm what equipment you have.

Otherwise your next step is to put in a home router.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought the mac address is independent of each device on or off the network. Each device mac is different from every other device....and that it's not possible for 2 devices to have the same mac address.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is a very old technique to manually assign a different mac address via software to a nic. You can see this in the advanced properties and Network Address. This is also the technique that is used when cloning a registered pcs mac address to a routers wan port so the isp thinks the router is the pc and assigned is a ip address.


----------



## M Adnan Khan (May 18, 2014)

Thank You for your response.
Switch Make: BayNet
Switch Model: NWay Switch
Picture of switch is attached








.

I am using router but for increasing speed i am wondering whether there is any way to connect my desktop on separate port and router on separate port of switch.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't put the switch in front of the router or it may or may not get a ip address from the isp. That is a switch so you will need a router.


----------

